

Proposed EU Law Wants To Make Possession of Hacking Tools A Crime  - eneveu
http://www.webpronews.com/proposed-eu-law-could-make-possession-of-hacking-tools-a-crime-2012-03

======
eneveu
HN discussion from last year on this subject:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2654346>

Blog posts with some more analysis and links to draft reports / amendments:

[http://blog.c22.cc/2012/03/29/eu-legislation-digging-
below-t...](http://blog.c22.cc/2012/03/29/eu-legislation-digging-below-the-
fud-line/)

[http://blog.c22.cc/2012/03/29/eu-legislation-digging-
below-t...](http://blog.c22.cc/2012/03/29/eu-legislation-digging-below-the-
fud-line-cont/)

